
A meteorite older than Earth shows evidence of ancient volcanism - sohkamyung
https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/a-meteorite-older-than-earth-shows-evidence-of-ancient-volcanism-on-a-long-gone-protoplanet
======
robarr
Am i the only one pleasantly surprised to find out that syfy.com publish
serious articles and not only little green men speculation?

~~~
sohkamyung
In this case, the author is Phil 'BadAstronomer' Plait, an astronomer and
skeptic.

If you have the time to check his previous posts on the Hubble Space Telescope
at Syfy, you'll discover that he once worked on it and is proud of it.

For example, in this post [1], he talks about STIS, a camera on Hubble and the
software he wrote to simulate using it to find stars accurately. He definitely
knows his astronomy stuff.

[1] [https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/a-juice-y-look-at-jupiter-
from...](https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/a-juice-y-look-at-jupiter-from-earth)

~~~
jorge-d
It's also worth mentioning that he did the Crash Course on Astronomy [1] and
it's actually brillant. I highly recommend as I learned a lot watching this
podcast.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8dPuuaLjXtPAJr1ysd5y...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8dPuuaLjXtPAJr1ysd5yGIyiSFuh0mIL)

------
TCR19
Out of curiosity "This was not expected to occur that early on in the solar
system, and it means we need to change some of the ways we think about that
time." Why did the rock have to come from a volcano within our solar system.
With the age of the rock, couldn't it have came from out of our solar system?

------
JoeAltmaier
Could a planetesimal volcano have spewed rocks into space? Then there'd be no
need to speculate on its fate.

~~~
gmiller123456
A volcano wouldn't need to. The meteorites we have from Mars and the Moon came
here when something big and fast hit them and sent fragments our way.

